# Another Neg for me too - so gutted



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Just had failure of 3rd ICSI.  So sad, so hoped this would be it.  At least we didn't m/c like last time.

Had to come back to work today too.  Not feeling great - don't want to be here.

Sallywags


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Sallywags, so sorry to hear your news.... seems like nothing's going right lately... 

Are you going to be able to give it another try soon?

I'm supposed to be working too, but can't get my head round it due to the d/r....

Good luck and a big hug.. take care, lol, jome xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

sally-i am truly sorry hunni.i so know how you feel at the mo and i have af from hell here.had a call from the clinic and hope to hear soon as to when i can go again but they to talk to the consultant first and the embriologist.what will you do from here hunni.lol.xxx.try and stay positive hunni i know it is hard though.lolxxx.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Would love to have another go - but we can't afford it.  We are not eligible for any funding, so each shot at icsi is costing us about £5,500.  We are currently about 10-12,000 in debt.  Managed to get some of the drugs funded this time, but still so expensive.

I'm sure I'll start to feel more positive about things later, but at them moment I really can't see a way forward.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

oh hunni my heart goes out to you.it is so wrong that this is all about cost as we cant help the fact that we are in this position.i really hope things come right for you and good things will come to you in the future.lol.xxx.


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh Sallywags, that is really awful... I feel really bad about all the moaning and complaining I've been doing today now.. it really shouldn't be about money... best of luck  
Lol, jome xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for you ladies,

I had first bfn last week, you all have had it so much worse than me, 
I hope you can feel more   soon


Take care XXX


----------

